# Resident Evil Zombie Dog



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

So after seeing a couple of great Dog/wolf themed props here and on other sites, I decided to make one of my own. I should have taken pics of my progress from the start but I neglected to do so. Pretty standard stuff anyway. I started with a Christmas Buck frame and built it up with plastic siding for the general shape. Then I used sticks and foam copper pipe insulation for the legs. More siding strips for the ribs. For the head I used a couple of platic bottles and melted them to a general dog head shape, and then filled it with great stuff and trimmed the excess.









I then melted plastic drop cloth over the body.....just like how'd you'd corpse a skeleton.


















For the face, I used air dry clay. Once that's dry I'll add monster mud and add more detail. More pics on the way


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

Never would have thought to use a deer as a base, can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the detail on the face.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Before going any further...and before it's too late, I'm thinking about adding white lights behind the ping pong ball eyes and red lights in the mouth. 
Hmmm......?????


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on the face. Looking forward to seeing progress photos of this prop.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice start...looking forward to more.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here I used 1/4 inch plywood and carved individual teeth out, leaving a long root to stick into the head. The 4 fang teeth are just carved out of sticks. I also cut and melted pipe insulation to form the tongue. I put a length of coat hanger through the center to give it shape and to have something to stick into the head. The ears are foam paper, again, with coat hanger bits.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

That looks great . The face sculpt is excellent . Clever way to make a tongue .


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very creative use of materials, and the result is turning out great. I agree, the face sculpt is spot on.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

.......add a healthy thick layer of monster mud,


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

.......paint the inside of the mouth and tongue. Then shove the teeth in and secure with hot glue. Hot glue tongue in place then coat entire mouth parts with a high gloss poly.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Super great prop! I love your ingenuity! Which air dry clay did you use? I've just started using the air dry, I'm an Apoxie Sculpt gal...but...it's HEAVY...need lighter weight. I like to hear what other people have success with, so any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow! Super great prop! I love your ingenuity! Which air dry clay did you use? I've just started using the air dry, I'm an Apoxie Sculpt gal...but...it's HEAVY...need lighter weight. I like to hear what other people have success with, so any thoughts would be appreciated.


I forgot what brand I used. It was the only one that Walmart has....if that helps. Still, it's pretty dang heavy and I had to roll it thin to ease the weight. I usually use a mix of thick monster mud and cotton to sculp but decided to try the clay. The frame was strong enough to handle the weight though, and you can get more detail with the clay.

I worked more on it tonight. More pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

looks great, really nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Before going any further...and before it's too late, I'm thinking about adding white lights behind the ping pong ball eyes and red lights in the mouth.
> Hmmm......?????


Yellow or amber lights behind the eyes might be a better choice than white, particularly since he has such a wicked look to his face


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> Yellow or amber lights behind the eyes might be a better choice than white, particularly since he has such a wicked look to his face


Yeah, you're right about that but I decided against adding lights. It would have been too much of a pain to route the wires and hide the bulbs.

.......worked more on the rib cage, which is made from cut strips of siding. The flesh is just melted plastic.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oooooo...nice ribbage!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Soooo, are you adding fur?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> Soooo, are you adding fur?


Nope. It's a doberman so they have that shiney slick coat. The monster mud left subtle brush strokes so it kind of looks like hair.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

The base coat of paint is done. A few finishing touches and it'll be ready to rock.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here I melted some hot glue and let it drip out of his mouth for drool and some for the nose as snot. Hints of color were added to add to the grossness. It'll look nice and slimey once I add a glossy clear coat to it.

















Then I boiled some rice up for maggots. You have to let it boil for only a minute or so. Just enough to make them swell, but not so much that they become brittle. I then used a glue that dries clear and glued them in place. Once dry, I added a bit of color to them to make them look more maggot like. These too will look much cooler when I add glossy clear coat to them.

















That's about it. I'll add moss to the base to hide it, then clear coat the entire thing. The wounds will be a nice shiney clear coat while the fur areas will be clear coated a dull satin. I'll post one last pic when it's complete, then I'll test out some lighting and make a thread in the Showcase section to show y'all how it came out.


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow! Absolutely fantastic! The teeth look great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewww, gross!:jol:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here it is all finished. It should look cool in the graveyard with the rest of the zombies.

















I'm wondering what colored light would look best shining on him. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful job, HF!

A red light might work, but it definitely pays to try out a few different colors in something like the environment where he'll be displayed. Color as well as angle of the light will make a big difference in how he will appear.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> Beautiful job, HF!
> 
> A red light might work, but it definitely pays to try out a few different colors in something like the environment where he'll be displayed. Color as well as angle of the light will make a big difference in how he will appear.


He'll be sitting in my graveyard scene with the rest of the zombies. Not sure what color would look best in a graveyard. Maybe have different colors showcasing different monsters......with another color flooding the whole area. I've never really used colored lights, but I want to try it this year. Money is a concern though, so I'd rather not buy multiple bulbs for the sake of experimenting if I'm not going to use them. Any help would be welcomed. ........graveyard with several zombies and skellies, and the dog.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That is greawsome......great with awesome!


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow that's really cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonderful attention to details! Love it!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, I really love the attention to detail, that dog is amazing!


----------



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

That's incredible. Great job.!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's an updated pic outside at night


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks marvelous!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice walk thru. Great result!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I really love this prop, totally awesome!


----------

